

Turn MySQL to NoSQL - twidlit
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/12/add-nosql-capabilities-to-mysq.phplities-to-mysq.php

======
davidamcclain
Typo in link. Should be: [http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/12/add-nosql-
capabili...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/12/add-nosql-capabilities-
to-mysq.php)

~~~
twidlit
thanks!

